# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Transposición Plata - Cobre

## imdumas

Buenas,

He diseñado esta rutina para hacerla de pié y de manera impromptu. Estoy bastante contento pero seguro que me podéis ayudar a mejorarla (sacar fallos etc).
PD: lo del bolsillo y los polvos mágicos es la excusa para dar a análisis las monedas y después dar cambiazo.

Gracias! !

https://youtu.be/6It6F6BF7Og

https://youtu.be/6It6F6BF7Og

----------


## Moñiño

"Estoy cometiendo un craso error" "Un buen mago no las mantendría asi"....Creo que con este discurso que das haces que bajes tu propio nivel. Estas diciendo que no eres un buen mago  :Confused: ? Entonces quizás no merezca la pena verte.

----------


## imdumas

Muchas gracias, modificare la charla para evitar eso. En cualquier caso la temática principal creo que la mantendré. 
Un saludo!

----------

